# how to cape a deer



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thinking about doing a shoulder mount but dont know how to do the cape? I tried not to skin to far up the brisket when I gutted him but thing that maybe I did got alittle far. any body got any good advice for me on how to cape it or did I wreck it already?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

that should be ok. cut the front legs off at the knee jount and cut the hide all the way around at the last rib or even farther back. slit the skin straight up the middle of the backto the back of the head. get the hide off without making any more cuts. when the hide is free around the neck, cut the head off there and bring it to your taxidermist


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just take the whole thing to the taxi to be sure things are done right.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bearhunter got it right. A good taxidermist will be able to sew up a brisket cut to far. Congratulations on a wall hanger.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good advise so far but when you make the cut up the middle of the back/neck do not cut toward the head as you will cut to much hair. Start that cut between the ears and cut away from the head with the grain of the hair, this way it will part as you cut the hide.

Also don't split it all the way as most taxidermists will use a short incision which requires less sewing time. If they want it cut all the way than they can finish doing it. The brisket cut will be fine.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good point on the back cut :thumb:


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for all the advice I appreciate it. he is at the taxidermist now. just got to figure out what way to mount him sneak, semi sneak, upright, semi upright ect. didnt know there was so much to getting a deer shoulder mounted.


----------

